# Help with footer//moisture problem



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2008)

Any one have an idea what to do with this?? Client of mine built a house with footer and stem but did not backfill footer.(did his own dirt work) Crawl space has moisture/water in the winter and spring when snow builds against house. He put in a sump but house is now for sale and is in need of solution. 
Re-grade did not work.....Looking for solution. Thx Nojoe


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Any one have an idea what to do with this?? Client of mine built a house with footer and stem but did not backfill footer.(did his own dirt work) Crawl space has moisture/water in the winter and spring when snow builds against house. He put in a sump but house is now for sale and is in need of solution.
> Re-grade did not work.....Looking for solution. Thx Nojoe


 
does the crawl have a vapor barrier under the rat slab? Is there foundation coating on the parging? is it ventilated or not?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The best solution is to correct what was done wrong in the first place.

Get rid of the water with drain tile at the footing level. Run the tile into a sump with a pump. If you do this, a vapor barrier over the floor of the crawl space should eliminate/reduce the appearance of uncontrolled moisture.

He probablt backfilled with what was available and was probably what he should not have used. We all know that crawl spaces are where most scrap also ends up because it is hidden.

It is easier to collect and remove the excess moisture than it is to hide it or try a "band-aid" sealer.

More information could has provided a more specific answer.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

make the access to view the crawl space very difficult to get into and the home inspector for the buyers will never even look in it. even if he did, he prolly wouldn't notice a problem.

just kidding. 

more information and/or photos would really help.

Tin Cup
4yr degree and i still spent all last week in a crawl space. its more sanitary than a Subway kitchen though!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thanks for the answers// what about this?*



[email protected] said:


> Any one have an idea what to do with this?? Client of mine built a house with footer and stem but did not backfill footer.(did his own dirt work) Crawl space has moisture/water in the winter and spring when snow builds against house. He put in a sump but house is now for sale and is in need of solution.
> Re-grade did not work.....Looking for solution. Thx Nojoe


B. Crawl space is power vented ... no liner , just dirt. There are three different cells. Only cell #1 has moisture about 36" from bottom of footer.
There is no back fill so the grade in the crawl space is lower than the exterior. I am thinking of pumping slurry into cell #1 to raise the interior
level 6-8" up the footer. Thanks for the help ... what do you all think??

ps:Yes there is foundation coating, but moisture not is not going through stem
but under footer. Thank you all !!


----------



## BizWOM (Jan 12, 2008)

I used to deal with these issues for years ago as foundation repair guy. I am skinny, so I always got the crawlspaces. I have done tons of research, so here is what I would tell you without seeing it, crawling it, and checking moisture reading in the air and wood.

First as suggested, you may need to get rid of the water using some type of drainage. My experience has been that you don't always need it, but if there is standing water, it will be needed. Also, determine the low spot of the crawlspace, seems like a no brainer, but I can't tell you how many times I see the sump in the high spot.

Once that has been done, a vapor barrier is a must. I would recommend something that has been treated to make sure that it doesn't get brittle over time. Standard poly will do that, and can crack. Also, the barrier needs to be sealed together, and to the wall to trap and prevent vapor from moving in to the crawlspace(ie, trapped between the ground and barrier). Also, if you can, get a barrier that is reinforced to prevent tears and treated to reduce or eliminate mold growth. Finally, close all vents if there are any. There was a belief that the air would move through keep the foundation and house dry, but research has proven that they actually make it much more humid due to the CS being a lower temp and air pressure, so air air enters, and since it is cooler, carries a lower relative humidity, thus dumping moisture in the space.

The final major step is dehumidification. Now that outside air has been controlled, for the most part, condition the air that is there. This will ensure dry joists and a strong durable foundation. If possible, get one that is filtered to eliminate any possible mold spores or dust. That just make over all air quality better and can reduce any odors associated with the CS.

For more info on possible barriers, check out a site called Basement Systems, they give you an idea about what I talking about, and show pictures similar to the process I suggested. I know that there is another site and different company, but I can't find it now, if I do find it, I will post it. This should at least give you some ideas for solutions, and from my research on the topic, these guys know what they are talking about, and have won alot of awards doing so.

Hope that helps, I know that crawlspaces can be very frustrating, but when I used to do that type of work, the results, if done right, are awesome, people would even use them as storage they were so dry. Good luck!

Jeremy


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ...Client of mine built a house with footer and stem but did not backfill footer.(did his own dirt work) .....Re-grade did not work.....Looking for solution. Thx Nojoe





[email protected] said:


> .....There is no back fill so the grade in the crawl space is lower than the exterior. ....


Do you mean he didn't put down stone
when he backfilled?
Do you mean he didn't backfill at all?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. He did not backfill at all. Stem wall and footer is 
below frost line at 36". I looked at the site you showed Biz. I like the solutions they offer. I will check with them today. Thx all!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

:confused1: Why not *start* by back filling?? :blink:
Anything else is a waste until the crawl is backfilled! 
I don't get it.


----------



## Basement Water (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey there!

The company I work for- Basement Systems, is the largest basement waterproofing and crawlspace dehumidification network in the world. We do interior drain subfloor systems and install sump pumps to pump the water out. We also install pumps and the CleanSpace crawlspace vapor barrier (www.CleanSpace.com) in crawlspaces. There's a ton to learn! Call us up at our national headquarters at 800-541-0487 or stop by basementsystems dot com (it won't let me post a link) and check out our stuff. I write the web content (I came on here to research a topic I want to write about), so anything I'd have to say is all on there. We've got an awesome reputation with the BBB, and we do all of the USA as well as a few other countries like Ireland and Canada. It's a great company, and installation never takes more than three days once a proposal is written. They're usually good about working their schedule date around people who are selling houses too.

Good luck on fixing and selling your house!



[email protected] said:


> Any one have an idea what to do with this?? Client of mine built a house with footer and stem but did not backfill footer.(did his own dirt work) Crawl space has moisture/water in the winter and spring when snow builds against house. He put in a sump but house is now for sale and is in need of solution.
> Re-grade did not work.....Looking for solution. Thx Nojoe


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

1. Interior Draintile at footing elevation to sump.
2. 10mil Vaporbarier lap 6" and tape seams with stegotape.
3. Lap the v/b at wall and seal with moisture repellent adhesive (take your pick)
4. Pour 4" concrete floor. 
5. Install well point pump water to neighbor's yard.
6. Delete number five because it was a joke.

Pretty much what Biz said.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I still don't understand, why resort to 
extraordinary de-watering methods,
when the ordinary first step is....
*back fill and run the water away 
from the crawl???*:blink:
If that doesn't work, then....


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

neolitic said:


> I still don't understand, why resort to
> extraordinary de-watering methods,
> when the ordinary first step is....
> *back fill and run the water away *
> ...


I don't think he is explaining it right. I had the same problem you did in reading it and re read in over and over. So here is my take.

The guys is saying He Did not Backfill INSIDE the foundation like we would do on a slab for a garage or slab on grade. Footings are put in then the whole thing is backfilled. I think this is where he is confusing us. So what I think he is saying is that the outside was backfilled, but not the inside and the footings are exposed inside as well. 

However, like you, I think you start the process by finishing the build the correct way, then address any problems. I would bet that the deck whent up before he could backfill and figured he'd do it later only to find it really sucks hauling dirt in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

LNG24 said:


> I don't think he is explaining it right. I had the same problem you did in reading it and re read in over and over. So here is my take.
> The guys is saying He Did not Backfill INSIDE the foundation like we would do on a slab for a garage or slab on grade. Footings are put in then the whole thing is backfilled. I think this is where he is confusing us. So what I think he is saying is that the outside was backfilled, but not the inside and the footings are exposed inside as well.
> However, like you, I think you start the process by finishing the build the correct way, then address any problems. I would bet that the deck whent up before he could backfill and figured he'd do it later only to find it really sucks hauling dirt in 5 gallon buckets.


Could be.
I give!:laughing:
If I need a translation, I probably can't help.
OP seems to have either gotten what he wanted,
or gave up 'cause he didn't hear what he wanted.
Either way he hasn't been back lately.

Funny but I always heard,
the first step toward solving a problem,
is to articulate the problem!
You can't get an answer, 'til you know the question.


----------

